# Mole Cricket care



## numbat1000 (Aug 18, 2014)

I found a mole cricket yesterday and was wondering if anyone knew how to take care of 'em. He seems to be a healthy adult.  Life span, feeding, enclosure, and other general care would be appreciated.


----------



## Tenodera (Aug 19, 2014)

They are very rarely kept... Probably because they're rarely seen! http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?245904-Mole-Crickets&highlight=Mole+cricket


----------



## Smokehound714 (Aug 20, 2014)

I believe we only get pygmy mole crickets here on the west coast.

 Always wanted to see a true mole cricket in person, they're so cool!


----------



## Dark Raptor (Aug 20, 2014)

European mole crickets are very common in my area. I've kept them and breed them many times.

You have to keep them singly, they are nasty cannibals. They don't need large tank, just 20X20cm as base is enough for a single specimen. They also need 10cm or more of substrate (soil, the best is mud with clay) in which they will burrow their corridors. You feed them with small invertebrates: annelids, insects, snails ect. Small ammounts of plants can be also given - potatoes, fruits ect. Females build some sort of "cave", where they lay eggs. They protect them and, after hatching, also feed their offspring. After 1-2 molts, you will have to separate them. They live for 1 year (in Poland, where they have to survive winter, 2 years).

Here is one of my pets 
[YOUTUBE]ghxU8CWguOA[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------

